# Kent UK help - Feral with huge crusty lump ...



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

on its eye - here are a couple of pics I took a few minutes ago.



















I saw this pigeon yesterday and managed to catch it this morning. I have bathed a lot of the crusty stuff off (it extended down to the beak), but now I can see that what is left covers a pink lump. I am reluctant to do anything more because I don't know what I am doing or what I am dealing with.

I do not drive, and have this morning spoken with Folly Wildlife in Tunbridge Wells, who have put me onto someone who lives local to me. I am having trouble reaching this guy and wonder if there is anyone in the Medway Towns area of Kent who may be able to collect the bird from me today and give it the treatment it deserves.

I have a pet parrot who is beginning to show signs of his usual autumn respiratory probs, so I don't really want the pigeon hanging around for too long ... just to be safe.

Can anyone help.

Thanks.
Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Do you have any antibiotics?

I don't know anyone on your area but will try to find someone who can help.

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,

No sadly I don't. Would appreciate any help, although I have spent since 8:30 this morning trying to find anybody, and have now reluctantly called the RSPCA but I've told them that I know there is a lady in my neck of the woods that takes in sick pigeons ... and that the RSPCA know who she is ... I wish I did!

From your experience, and from the pics, is this just a serious eye infection that can be treated?

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Michelle,

I can't really tell from the photo, but he yellow crusting in pigeons is usually pus, a response to infection. I have posted on my *Facebook group *and also shared the appeal with my Facebook friends. have also contacted someone in maidstone and someone else that has contacts in the area and has been a great help.

Sometimes the RSPCA will take sick and injured animals to Folly, maybe whoever comes from the RSPCA will agree to do that.

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,

Thank so much for what you are doing, I would like nothing more than to cancel my call with the RSPCA ... mind you I never thought about asking them to drop the bird off at Folly's ... good idea.

If you don't mind, will join your facebook group (mine is:http://www.facebook.com/?sk=ff#!/profile.php?id=100000610688272).

I'm going to be tied to the pc all day, so will see your messages. I will send you a PM with my home phone number - just in case.

Thanks again 

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We have transport. I have PM'd Wendy's number, will also send you hers.

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Cynthia for your help - so very much appreciated. Have spoken with Wendy and she is on her way 

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We received an update on Facebook from Revati:

_"Just to let you all know that this pigeon has arrived safely to Folly Wildlife Rescue where it is on antibiotics to fight off the infection in its eye. The yellow lump has been cleared away and the pigeon looks better but still has a long way to recovery. Thank you Wendy for bringing the pigeon to Folly, thank you Cynthia for organising the transport, and thank you Michelle for finding and rescuing the pigeon!! "_

Thanks Rev! It is in good hands.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Cynthia, So glad to hear this good news. A great joint effort from you and Michelle.Well done!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

oh and thanks also to Wendy and 'her wings' to get the piggie to Follys!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

For those on Facebook *here* is a link to a photo of Popeye, looking so much better now.

Cynthia


----------

